# Hair dryer



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t think I’ll be investing in a dog dryer based on the prices I came across. Based on some reading i did a while back, I was planning to use my Hot tools hair dryer. Partly because it would give me an excuse to buy a new one for myself! But, my daughter thinks it gets too hot, and she would know since I use it on her so much. I also have a BaByliss human hair dryer with a broken heat element I don’t know why I even kept, but I don’t think it would be very soothing to have cool wind blowing on the puppy. If I were to buy something under $30-40 does anyone have a suggestion? Human hair dryer or otherwise. It is too cold here in the winter to go without for sure.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I use a Belson hand held set on low and warm. Walmart.com has one for $27.95. It is extremely light weight, which is important with the time it takes to dry a hav with human blow dryer. Belson


----------

